# looking for wide elastic band



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm looking for 3" wide elastic banding. I use it to hold my mouth shut when I sleep and the medical supply place wants......$44!

All I can find around here is 1 1/2" wide and it's fairly stiff.

Any ideas?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

stitch the two 1-1/2" wide together by butting the edges together, zigzag.

another way it to place one piece over the other and using a basting stitch, zig zag so the zig in on the elastic and the zag is just off of the edge. When you pull oven they are joined.

If you have a serger, use 3 thread left needle to create a flatlock

http://www.ca.uky.edu/hes/fcs/FACTSHTS/CT-MMB-198.pdf


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw it on the Hancocks web site.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You're talking to someone who barely knows how to sew on a button.  

I did inherit a sewing machine but have never run it.

If I can find the right elastic I'll just glue the ends together to make the loop.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hancocks has it in white and black by the yard. one side has a small ruffle like on one side, but not too big.

Angie


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That would be cute. Kind of like a bonnet 

I looked on the Hancocks site and shipping was 3-4 times the cost of the elastic. It would still be a good deal if I was sure it would work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How much was shipping?

Cause it's not that much per yard. 
Now I'm going to have to check it out and see for myself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you looking at the 10 yard spool for about $21 on the Hancock's site? 
How much do you really want?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I looked at one yard for under a couple of bucks but shipping was around $7-$8. It's still a lot cheaper than $44 if it works.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Could you use a 3" Ace bandage? I'd think you could just cut it to the length you need it and then zigzag the end so it wouldn't fray. Sure would be cheaper than the alternatives listed so far. 

Oops, just noticed you said you don't really sew. There's some stuff you can buy at Hancock's, Joann's, Hobby Lobby or maybe even Walmart called Fray Check. It's a little squeeze bottle of liquid. You just squeeze it over the raw ends and let it dry, and it won't fray. I never tried to use it to stick two pieces together, but it might also work for that.

I don't know if glue would hold the pieces together once they're on stretch though. Surely you could use a needle and thread and just use basting stitches through it to hold them together, doesn't have to be pretty, no one's going to see it but you right?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are Ace bandages elastic?

I glued the elastic that I bought at JoAnns fabric using Shoe Glue and that worked well.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, they're very stretchy to wrap around arms, legs, etc., to prevent swelling. Here's a link that describes them, and in the description it mentions 
"Bandage *retains elasticity *after repeated use and washings". I can verify this, as I have some that are over 10 years old and still going strong! You can buy them at Walmart or most drug stores. Hope this helps. 


http://www.amazon.com/Elastic-Bandage-Velcro-1-Count-Package/dp/B000052XRO

P.S. For around five dollars, you could make a lifetime supply of straps like you need, lol. They're five yards long!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Yes, they're very stretchy to wrap around arms, legs, etc., to prevent swelling. Here's a link that describes them, and in the description it mentions
> "Bandage *retains elasticity *after repeated use and washings". I can verify this, as I have some that are over 10 years old and still going strong! You can buy them at Walmart or most drug stores. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That sounds like what I need. My $44 strap only lasted about 6 months.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

You're welcome! Hope it works for you.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I stopped at the dollar store and bought a roll. I think it will work great. I can even glue on a chin strap to hold my lips closed.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a big roll of it for $4 on ebay. It was 3-4" wide.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I never even thought of the dollar store, good thinking! I'm glad you found something that will work. Forty-four dollars is highway robbery!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good to see that there was a solution found.

Angie


----------

